# No breakin for2011 plasma tv-use like lcd



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought a 2011 panasonic tcp50s30 plasma tv -never owned a plasma before,but knew of the 100 hr breakin and contrast lowering. Until both the online retailer and sales guy at BestBuy said the new sets had no breakin,pixel orbitor took burnin away and out of the box treat it like a lcd. Have not set it in use,but will this week. Advice needed to set tv up -always buy a 3 yr extend warranty. have owned lcds and always wanted a panasonic plasma.Did not buy the tv from Bestbuy, but a well known retailer.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

What is break-in?
Break-In is the time period from when a Plasma set is brand new until the plasma phosphors have aged (or hardened), to a point where it is less susceptible to image retention (IR). Phosphors are their "hottest" when new. You may notice when passing by a new plasma set that it gives off a lot of heat but runs cooler after 100 or so hours of use. During this break-in period, burn-in can occur more easily.

_Opposing View on Break-In:_ Not all plasma owners believe a break-in period is necessary for the later generations of plasma sets. There has been much concern and confusion over this issue because both Pioneer and Panasonic published documents as late as 2004 stating their plasma sets required 1,000 hours of break-in.

As of 2007, no plasma manufacturers suggest their sets require break-in. _Some owners see this as good news, while some market analysts believe as plasmas continue to lose market share to LCD's, plasma manufacturers are no longer pointing out areas of concern that could impact sales._ *Use your own best judgment. *

I have and will always recommend a customer wait a minimum of 100 hours in order to have their plasma set calibrated for just this reason.


----------



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info.I did not think plasmas were as plug in ,turn on and play and completely worry free as implied.Always try to care for a new tv as needed so that I get as long a service because being Retired the living room set stays on 12 hrs per day and the rest avg 3or 4 hrs per day.Do not game or 3D, but dolike the hd, size and pq quality. Always wanted a panasonic and when a 50 inch hit around $700 could not resist. The sharp aquous 46 will be put in another room. Alot of people will see this set and the LG50 and ask like I did and be told No Worries and No care and end up mad with plasmas because they did not last. Sales people are pushing Leds right now. One guy even said plasmas were not being made anymore and the stock were older models to look at Sony or Samsung Led. I will breakin the unit and use some care of logos.All tv brands have their problems and none last 15 years, but if it gives me 4 years, i'm happy.


----------



## Cra9eman (Jan 29, 2006)

Plasmas are much better than they used to be regarding burn-in, especially Panasonics.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You might want to expand your knowledge by visiting CNET reviews as well as Consumer Reports.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Cra9eman said:


> Plasmas are much better than they used to be regarding burn-in, especially Panasonics.


After being happy with a lcd I am convinced by threads here to buy a panasonic plasma next. So what is the breakin procedure now? Just keep the contrast low and play video that changes a lot? I'm looking hard at the Panasonic GT30 65". 2011 second best (behind VT30) model. Is this the tv to get soon on closeout?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> What is break-in?
> Break-In is the time period from when a Plasma set is brand new until the plasma phosphors have aged (or hardened), to a point where it is less susceptible to image retention (IR). Phosphors are their "hottest" when new. You may notice when passing by a new plasma set that it gives off a lot of heat but runs cooler after 100 or so hours of use. During this break-in period, burn-in can occur more easily.
> 
> _Opposing View on Break-In:_ Not all plasma owners believe a break-in period is necessary for the later generations of plasma sets. There has been much concern and confusion over this issue because both Pioneer and Panasonic published documents as late as 2004 stating their plasma sets required 1,000 hours of break-in.
> ...


My older 720p Panny plasmas worked perfectly out of the box. I've never touched the picture settings on them. They range in size from 42" to 58".

My three 1080p Panny plasmas are another story. Horrible PQ at first and had to change settings. After a month or so of use on each I went back to the default settings and get really good PQ.

No calibration needed, I tried several methods and went back to doing it myself. Being told "you'll get used to the picture in about six weeks after calibration" put me off more than a little bit.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hfa said:


> Thanks for the info.I did not think plasmas were as plug in ,turn on and play and completely worry free as implied.Always try to care for a new tv as needed so that I get as long a service because being Retired the living room set stays on 12 hrs per day and the rest avg 3or 4 hrs per day.Do not game or 3D, but dolike the hd, size and pq quality. Always wanted a panasonic and when a 50 inch hit around $700 could not resist. The sharp aquous 46 will be put in another room. Alot of people will see this set and the LG50 and ask like I did and be told No Worries and No care and end up mad with plasmas because they did not last. Sales people are pushing Leds right now. One guy even said plasmas were not being made anymore and the stock were older models to look at Sony or Samsung Led. I will breakin the unit and use some care of logos.All tv brands have their problems and none last 15 years, but if it gives me 4 years, i'm happy.


There are no LED sets, they are LCDs with LED backlighting rather than fluorescent backlighting. Salesman will tell you anything. Panasonic has just released it's new line of plasmas and LCDs.

The estimated life of a Panny plasma used six hours a day is ~ 42 years. That estimate is from Panasonic. Since I've only had one problem Panny plasma (the problem was evident right out of the box) and quickly returned it, I fully expect my eight Panny plasmas to outlive me, my wife and most of the members of this forum....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cra9eman said:


> Plasmas are much better than they used to be regarding burn-in, especially Panasonics.


My son uses a 58" 720p Panny plasma for games and he falls asleep with a game paused at times (many times). The set is ~ 6 years old and shows no sign of burn in. I have to admit this surprises me, but...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kikkenit2 said:


> After being happy with a lcd I am convinced by threads here to buy a panasonic plasma next. So what is the breakin procedure now? Just keep the contrast low and play video that changes a lot? I'm looking hard at the Panasonic GT30 65". 2011 second best (behind VT30) model. Is this the tv to get soon on closeout?


I just bought a 60" ST30 and I'm sorry I didn't wait a bit longer. I would have bought the VT30 65". But it was a Xmas gift and if I hadn't bought it when I did my wife would have spent the money on something else.

With a plasma, bigger is based on how far you can get from the screen. With a 60" set you need to be at least 10' from the set. As they get bigger, the distance increases. You don't want to be sitting six feet away from a 65" plasma.

Rich


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

kikkenit2 said:


> After being happy with a lcd I am convinced by threads here to buy a panasonic plasma next. So what is the breakin procedure now? Just keep the contrast low and play video that changes a lot? I'm looking hard at the Panasonic GT30 65". 2011 second best (behind VT30) model. Is this the tv to get soon on closeout?


Read the Amazon reviews about the 2011 sets brightness fluctuation problem before buying. There is a fix if you get a pre-August manufactured set, but requires a tech visit to install. The 2012 sets look solid so far.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

or talk to _D-Nice_ over @ _AVSforums_, he'll tell u something quite different. Break-in slide show for 100 hours, then it'll be ready for iSF cal.


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

Rich said:


> My older 720p Panny plasmas worked perfectly out of the box. I've never touched the picture settings on them. They range in size from 42" to 58".
> 
> My three 1080p Panny plasmas are another story. Horrible PQ at first and had to change settings. After a month or so of use on each I went back to the default settings and get really good PQ.
> 
> ...


There are tests and measurements that are used everyday. Audio systems, video systems, automotive repairs, rocket science, etc...
We as a society do this in order to have a functional product that does what we need it to do.

When it comes to audio & video systems, these tests/measurements and adjustment ensure that the system is reproducing the source content accurately.
Unfortunately there are people that wear rose-coloured glasses that care not for accuracy of their system. Indeed, they want the system to sound and look the way they want, much like an artist would paint a sky with a different color.

You sir wear rose-coloured glasses, as apparent for your love of the default settings (which are known to be horribly inaccurate). There are presets you can choose in the menu that will get you close to an accurate picture (THX or Custom on Panasonic) but you prefer the default (Vivid on Panasonic).
This is all well and good for you. But please don't try and put your rose-coloured glasses on someone else that might be trying to have a 'proper' setup.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

John Williams said:


> There are tests and measurements that are used everyday. Audio systems, video systems, automotive repairs, rocket science, etc...
> We as a society do this in order to have a functional product that does what we need it to do.
> 
> When it comes to audio & video systems, these tests/measurements and adjustment ensure that the system is reproducing the source content accurately.
> ...


I understand the Custom settings on my Pannys, and I've used them. And I've gone back to the factory settings. This is not based only on my preferences, but on the opinions of others who have seen my TVs. This is all subjective and your post seems to point to it being objective and based on the experience of others. I've tried many calibration discs and followed instructions I've found on the Net for calibration and I still think that, once broken in, my sets just look better in the settings we prefer.

I think I'll stop now before I tell you what I think of the way you posted.


----------



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

I did the breakin period and this 50 in s30 plasma is the best set I have owned for color and hd pq. I never use disc, but use custom to the way it looks right for us - KEEPING CONTRAST AND BRIGHTNESS FOR THE PANEL IN MIND. To the guy who wants to try plasma or any other type of tv ,do your homework and enjoy. I HAVE NOTICED CRUTCHFIELDS HAS NOT CARRIED PANASONIC PLASMA SINCE I BOUGHT THIS FROM THEM, BUT LG and Samsung. Panasonic is pushing their new line of lcd/led panels and not so much plasma. Hope this does not mean Panasonic is leaving the plasma panels.


----------

